# [SOLVED] Suddenly Can't access shared folders but others can



## Galvinizer (Dec 1, 2012)

*Suddenly Can't access shared folders but others can* Laptop with Vista. Had many Mapped [COLOR=blue !important]Network Drive[/COLOR] issues about 2 months ago. Finally all resolved. Laptop was gone from our shop for about 2 weeks. Now it cannot see the Shared Folders (except for Public and Printers), and could not re-connect the Mapped Drives. Accesses Internet, can Ping the other PCs(all running Win7). Connect thru Wireless.

Does anyone out there know why SUDDENLY, there are no shared folders visible on a Laptop? All forums online, it is almost always a Laptop with Vista over Wireless, and no one has an answer...

Settings not changed...permissions unchanged...







































Notes: This is the 2nd time this has happened. I changed alot of settings the first time. I re-checked all the settings this time.

Update: Magically works today 12-3-12. But what caused it? Why does Vista loose the ability to map network drives, when nothing changes...I still want to know why for the next time this happens.

Benjamin


(PS - Rude that a thread with the same type of issue is closed and I am told to start a new thread, it is the same issue. Let's have 10 thousand threads for the same stinkin' issue!)


----------



## Galvinizer (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Suddenly Can't access shared folders but others can*

Updates:

Laptop with Vista

On boot up, it will not reconnect the Mapped Network drives.
Explorer: Right clicking, and clicking "Open" will reconnect the drive.

I can also, re-map the drives, which I could not do on 12-01-12. (Nothing changed, nothing at all, I simply gave up about 3pm on Saturday and got to work about 8:05 this morning...)

Can add a delay to reconnecting drives? As it seems the laptop OS needs to be fully loaded before Mapped Network Drives begins to work.

On another note: Accounting software, installed(via a mapped drive) but seems to be an Everyone permission denied(on starting app) somewhere. I checked all folders on the main PC, and they all have Everyone with Full access enabled. Is there someway to get more info on where this "denied" might be?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Suddenly Can't access shared folders but others can*

It is unclear what OS the server is running.
Which one of the ipconfigs is that of the server?
What is the name of the accounting software?


----------



## Galvinizer (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Suddenly Can't access shared folders but others can*

Main PC = Shop1
2nd PC = Shop2
3rd PC = Shop5
Laptop = Laptop (ipconfig image migth be older shot, when it was named Shop5)

Main, 2nd, 3rd PCs all Win7
Laptop Vista

3rd PC & laptop thru passworded wireless.

Accounting software Sage 50 (formerly known as Peachtree)

*What reasons/actions would cause Vista to loose Mapped Network Drives, is the question at hand. All else is really illrevelant to the issue.*

Especially since they all of a sudden show up again. One more time, and this laptop will be overrun with Win7.

*NOTES: *
1) I did find, not sure how, as I have which drive letters to use written down when re-mapping. A datapath had changed drive letters. (1 issue resolved).

2) Because of issues with Fedex software, the HOST file had the server name/ip set. (Removed, 2 issues solved). Further, yesterday morning I could ping Shop1 and 192.168.0.100, yesterday afternoon I could not ping Shop1, but could ping 192.168.0.100. This removal fixed that.

3) One time, on Saturday Dec.1st. Rebooted Main PC, and all of a sudden I had access to all shared folders on the laptop. Rebooted Laptop and lost all mapped drives/shared folder access. Shutdown laptop, went home...

Doing other things this morning, when I get to the laptop, I will see what is working today. And re-check settings.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: Suddenly Can't access shared folders but others can*

"What reasons/actions would cause Vista to loose Mapped Network Drives, is the question at hand."

1. no network connectivity
2. no authenication
3. firewall preventing both above

I will move on to other issues. Have a nice day.


----------



## Galvinizer (Dec 1, 2012)

*Re: Suddenly Can't access shared folders but others can*



Wand3r3r said:


> "What reasons/actions would cause Vista to loose Mapped Network Drives, is the question at hand."
> 1. no network connectivity
> 2. no authenication
> 3. firewall preventing both above
> I will move on to other issues. Have a nice day.


What reasons/actions would cause Vista to loose Mapped Netowrk Drives, without ANY changes? {This isn't some simple issue...}

Network connected. Authernicated. No Firewall. Question still remains unanwswered here & everywhere else on the internet.

I will now just asume no one is ever going to figure it out. Anyone reading this, dump Vista and move on. After reading a few thousands posts over the last 2 months, this is 90% a Vista issue only. No one out there knows why. If it happens again, Vista will be in the trash, and Win7 will be put onto this Laptop(then all computers here will speak the same language).

Note: I would post more info, but there would be no point, as no one will ever "really" figure this out.


----------

